# Spinal Cord Stimulation for Chronic Intractable Pelvic Pain: A Comparison of Lead Placement Techniques – Pilot Study



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Spinal Cord Stimulation for Chronic Intractable Pelvic Pain: A Comparison of Lead Placement Techniques - Pilot Studyhttp://www.med.nyu.edu/pelvicpaincenter/as...%2005-22-06.pdf


----------

